# We found our baby boy!!!



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry I don't even know where to post this haha.

But I just wanted to share with everyone that we FINALLY made up our minds. We liked 2 different breeders after all was said and done. So what the deciding factor was that 1 had 3 boys available, with us having first pick...and the other had 1 boy, that wouldn't be able till mid Feb.
This is hard for us being without our doggy, its already been 2 months without him  
So this little guy is going to be able to come home a few days right after Christmas. I know Christmas is going to be hard this year without Andy, so having a little joy that our puppy will be there in a few days will help...I think...I hope.

That and it was nice to actually be able to see them all, and interact and THEN make a choice. As hard as it was choosing, *phew* Where as the other one, we really wouldn't have much choice, there was just the 1 boy. 
But we went and picked him out today. Now is the hard part....WAITING!!! :smpullhair: But hopefully with all the hussle and bussle of the holidays, it will go fast.

But here are some pictures I took.

How does one decide?!?!?!








Yep, all 3 in between my legs!

There HE is!!!









He was sooooo sleepy, we played with them for about 2 hours, after we got there and woke them from their naps. Towards the end of our visit they were just all passing out.










Sweet dreams babies! (ours is on the left on top)










Oh and I've already constructed a list of names, probably 2 pages long already...and the elimation process begins! Any other suggestions though? I'm not gonna list all the ones I have, but any favorites you care to share?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

YEA!! How exciting!! All that baby love! 

Good luck on picking a name- that's always so hard!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, they are all so cute. I always get so excited when people get new puppies.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations ... he is beautiful! 
For some reason I can't think of my favorite boy names right now. Maybe it has something to do with it being after 3 am! I'll think about this and come back to share.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congradulations.....And what a wonderful Christmas it will be :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congradulations.....his adorable :wub:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

How wonderfully cute and handsome he is. Oh my, there is a name! "Handsome"

Congratulations!


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

Beautiful puppies! What a face on your little guy. I just want to hug and kiss him. Christmas will be slow coming this year for you. But it is great that you are willing to wait! The extra time with Mama will pay off for both him and your! What is you list of names so we don't repeat any with our suggestions? Squeak's name was because she sounded like a squeaky toy when she was a puppy!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you all!!! I can't wait to get him. I'm glad I remembered to bring a camera, so now I can look at the picture for the next MONTH!!!

Well I have always used my baby name book, that my mom had when I was born...and it is from 1982 and falling apart and taped up hahaha...to choose my pets names from. My first cat was Casey. Then we had Andy...and finally Spencer my 2nd kitty.
So we tend to like human/real names. And it seems to be, well other than Spencer, we are fond of names ending in the "Y" sound.

So I did find some baby name sites where you could actually look up names ending or starting with certain letters...and with how many syllables...etc. Don't want too many!

But then of course theres those names, that have to get black listed because someone in your family has that name, or someone you dislike, or ones that just sound funny when calling for a puppy. I dunno, like my dad was hooked on Elwood last night...??? I just picture a big Marmaduke type dog with that name.

But you will all think I'm crazy, because this list is huge.
But here are the ones I've always had written down from the baby name book I liked:

Austin 
Bailey 
Charlie, Charly 
Colby 
Edwin 
Elliot 
Henry 
Jack, Jackson 
Louis-Louie
Martin-Marty
Murray 
Oliver 
Perry 
Ralph 
Sawyer 
Stanley 
Toby 
Tucker 
Ty 
Wesley

And then I saw these cute little Christmasy names, because we kind of are getting him for Christmas, only a few days after.

Casper - was one of the three kings who visited the Christ child in the bible.
Jasper - was one of the three kings who visited the baby Jesus in the bible.
Nicholas - from Saint Nicholas, or 'Santa'.
Rudy-from Rudolph


And then heres some I just found last night from those sites I was looking at.

Baron
Benny
Bentley
Buster
Cody
Cooper
Cosmo
Dewey
Fin/Finnegan
Gordy
Harley
Harvey
Harrison-Harry
Jake
Joey
Kensington
Marley
Mikey
Monty
Murphy
Orion
Remington-Remy
Rocco
Rodney
Samson
Winslow
Winston


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the name Tucker :wub: and Rudy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new little one, he's adorable. :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: I remember the day i picked Bentley. Well he was the only boy and it was so special. Your little bundle is just adorable. You must be so excited. Have fun puppy shopping for him.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations!!! They're so cute. I wouldn't be able to decide and probably end up taking all 3 home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your baby boy. I'm terrible with names, but when I read your list, I really liked Casper.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your baby is precious! Congratulations!!! What a wonderful Christmas gift.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Congrats & All the best! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww what cutie pies! Where are they from? I like midevil(sp?) names for boys like Cassanova and Rome, ect.


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

How about and Italian? Here's a link with a list: http://www.cat-dog-names.com/italian-dog-names.html I really like the name Marco.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, what adorable puppies!! Congratulations and best wishes!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You have some really great names here! The following are my faves from your list ...

I have always LOVED the name Remington/Remy. So much so that it's amazing I've never had a pet named Remy. Great name.
Perry 
Tucker 
Ty 
Wesley (because of the Buffy reference)
Harrison
Kensington

Names not on your list (sorry there are so many!):

Connor (my Tatumn was "Connor" for the first week ... til he told us he preferred Tatumn!)
Chase
Jackson
Clyde
Kirby
Paddington/Paddy
Paco
Farris
Keeley
Frankie
Pace
Pocono
Addison
Kaleb
Matteo (ma-TAY-o)
Chester 
Sherman
Kiefer
Silvio
Simon
Lancelot
Landon
Lennox
Linus
Nikko (pronounced Nee-ko)
Padgett
Kain


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations, you must be sooo excited. What a gorgeous little guy he is :wub: such a lovely face. 

arty:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, too cute! :wub: :wub: Congrats on your new bundle of love. It won't be long until he's in your arms!

You've got a great selection of names to choose from, but I particularly love Jake, Remington or Remy, Winston, and Elliot.

Good luck choosing, and have fun with it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Adorable pups! The one you picked will surely bring so much joy and laughter to your home again! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Baby boy is beautiful. Congratulations. From your list I love Jasper. Personally, if I had a boy he'd be Bono. I also love Aidan.
xoxoxo
Here's my Bono:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Awe way too cute!!! What was your deciding factor? I don't know how you could choose!! I woulda ended up with three as well! Lol. I like Jasper, Riley and Harley for a face like that, you'll probably end up calling him Baby!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHA my mom said that! That we'll end up calling him Baby because none of us can agree on a name!

We went with the biggest boy. It was soooo hard to decide. But I kind of went in with that mindset. Trying to get used to a smaller dog, compared to 12lb Andy is going to be a big change as it is. And we have an 18lb cat. So the one had a larger head, muzzle, ribcage and that...larger bone structure it seemed overall. I mean I know it's hard to tell when they are that little. But they were ALL adorable, thats why it was so hard to choose. So we went by that.

Yeah if we only had that kinda money. They woulda been "My Three Sons" because thats what we were calling them when we were there


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Nov 30 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856567


> HAHAHA my mom said that! That we'll end up calling him Baby because none of us can agree on a name!
> 
> We went with the biggest boy. It was soooo hard to decide. But I kind of went in with that mindset. Trying to get used to a smaller dog, compared to 12lb Andy is going to be a big change as it is. And we have an 18lb cat. So the one had a larger head, muzzle, ribcage and that...larger bone structure it seemed overall. I mean I know it's hard to tell when they are that little. But they were ALL adorable, thats why it was so hard to choose. So we went by that.
> 
> Yeah if we only had that kinda money. They woulda been "My Three Sons" because thats what we were calling them when we were there [/B]


Who did you wind up going with, breeder wise?

I hope the next few weeks passes QUICKLY for you!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! He is sooooooooooooooo beautiful. And I feel that three days after you get him, you will have forgotten totally about all this waiting time!

I wish you many happy years ahead.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Mella Malta

And actually the member here Squeak's little Squeak, is a half-sibling to our little boy...because they have the same daddy!!! :wub: How funny is that!


And oh...I LOVED all the Italian names...however a lot of them are so long! I'm trying to stick with 2 syllables, 3 at the most. A lot of them seem to have 4.

Like I liked Giovanni, it's kinda long but it means "gift from God"...and you could call him Gio for short. But my dad said that's a car (Geo)...  

And I love the name Elmo, and it actually is Italian, who knew?!?! And it means "worthy to be loved" but all I think of is Elmo from Sesame Street ahaha.

So I keep adding to my list...but my parents and myself have yet to agree on ANYTHING! My dad is stuck on Elwood...which I don't like at all and my mom doesn't really either. But he keeps boo-hooing everything else we suggest. Oh thank goodness we have 27 some days for this!!!


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey,
Harry was in with the puppies today so I got to see your little boy. He sat in my lap while Karen (Jenni's mom) picked from the other two. He met Squeak today too. Karen wanted to meet Squeak and Harry always loves to see how she is doing. I wish I would have brought my camera to work. Your little boy is a cuddle bug. Have you guys settled on a name yet? Karen was so excited. Her and Jenni were going shopping for puppy things. I told her about this forum so she may be joining. I hope so she is such a nice person.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww that is good, I'm glad you got to see him! She picked the smaller of the 3 right? I think thats what they said she probably wanted. I hope she does join, that would be cool! Andy had a brother...and I always wish we could have been in contact with whoever got him...but we didn't know.

We are having the name crisis...neither my mom, dad or me can all come to any agreement hahaha.
Did Karen pick out a name? We have lists with possible choices...but none we all really like for sure yet.

We got some puppy stuff too. Baby toys! I never would have thought of it, but thats what Millie gets. Such a good idea! We actually brought some baby toys with us when we went on Sunday, and gave them to her. 3 little bugs for the 3 little boys. :wub: And we actually just went back to the store yesterday and bought the same ones for our little boy when he comes home, they were so cute!


----------



## carter_amy (Dec 3, 2009)

He is so sweet. I just got a message from Squeak's mom and she said that you got him in Monongahela. We are all pretty close! I live in Hickory and our Max is 2 1/2. You will love your baby!!! They are such lap dogs and for a little dog, they have the biggest personality. My Aunt and Uncle have one and his name is Murry. I love that name for a Maltese! Good luck!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Nov 30 2009, 02:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856108


> Sorry I don't even know where to post this haha.
> 
> But I just wanted to share with everyone that we FINALLY made up our minds. We liked 2 different breeders after all was said and done. So what the deciding factor was that 1 had 3 boys available, with us having first pick...and the other had 1 boy, that wouldn't be able till mid Feb.
> This is hard for us being without our doggy, its already been 2 months without him
> ...



How precious! I know you can't wait to get him!! I can't wait to get my Delilah in February- You could name him Samson


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATS on your baby boy!! He is adorable!! :wub:


----------

